# Finally got one!!!!



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well after waiting a LONG time I was finally able to get a bike. It's an 03' Honda Foreman Rubicon. Sitting on 27" swamp lites other than that it is completely stock and runs like a champ. Anybody have any good experience with these tires? I have read quite a bit of bad on them (like they suck in mud) but kind of curious to see what you guys have to say about them. I think I am going to lift it because the 27s almost rub the fenders. Also do any of you know where to find a drive shaft switch out for a reasonable price or know someone who has one for sale? That's the only thing I don't like about the bike is it's full time 4x4, but I can deal with that for a well maintained bike.


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Great choice!*

I bought the same year and model in 2004. You cannot beat them! If you plan on using it for hunting, I would recommend putting a small switch on the large headlamp so that it can be turned off when you have a rifle on the rack. The reflection is pretty bright without one. I mounted the switch to the light housing and it was a quick, easy and cheap fix. The other lights in front put out plenty of light to drive with. I'm 100% happy with mine and don't have any complaints.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

My buddy has one and he loves it, I have the big brother rincon and i absolutely love it, its a beast in the mud, ive had it stuck a time or two, and it was over the racks and still moving slowly.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have an 01 like yours with the 2' lift and same tires. Never had any problems with not staying with my Kawasaki with 29.5 outlaws, solid bike for sure.
have fun!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Them suckers are bullet proof, yes sir.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I had the opportunity to get a couple of other bigger bikes but decided to go with this one because I know Honda's are extremely reliable.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got a 2000 with 5k miles on it.


----------

